# Special Brownie Recipe?



## Budda_Luva (Feb 1, 2008)

anyone know a recipe for special browqnies i wanna make some... i mean ALOT


----------



## rezo (Feb 1, 2008)

you have to make butter first. heres the recipe

1lb of butter to 2 ounces of leaves
melt butter in pan or crockpot add leaves cook on low(that means the low setting very important not to burn it) for 12 hrs.

ive done this too many times to count and seen many people fukt up.

i use betty crocker triple chunk brownie mix and sub melted weed butter for the oil


----------



## Budda_Luva (Feb 1, 2008)

is that cannabutter and i cant juss drop some bud in the chocolate and bake it?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Feb 1, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> is that cannabutter and i cant juss drop some bud in the chocolate and bake it?


Cook the bud into the oil/margarine/butter on medium low for about 15 minutes. Strain the green stuff out and follow the recipe as you normally would. I've used as little as an 1/8 oz. and gotten seriously effed up. You can leave the bud in if you don't mind green stuff in your brownies, but you should cook it into the oil before mixing it in the recipe..


----------



## rezo (Feb 1, 2008)

ya i forgot you have to strain ithe butter to get the leaf out


----------

